# Albuterol



## liftsmore (Oct 28, 2009)

Does anyone know the protocol for albuterol?  Is it like clen...2 weeks on, 2 weeks off?  

What are the sides?


----------



## tballz (Oct 29, 2009)

The sides are the same but less severe.  You can go longer with albuterol.  Cycle it for like 4-6 weeks.  With ketotifen you can go 6-8 weeks.


----------

